# ip Schutzart mit und ohne bodenblech



## Praktikus (18 Juli 2017)

Angenommen ein Kunde fordert für eine Schaltanlage ip 30 , Montage auf Doppelboden und man führt folgendes aus :

Schrank ip 30 oder höher jedoch ohne bodenblech....ist man damit fachlich sauber oder muss man zur Einhaltung des Fremdkörperschutzes trotzdem noch ein Bodenblech einsetzen ?

Sichtweise 1: die auf dem Boden stehende Anlage ist allseitig geschlossen so dass ip 30 erfüllt ist

Sichtweise 2: Fremdkörper müssen auch von unten (über den Zwischenboden) vermieden werden was nur durch ein bodenblech erfüllbar ist ?...

Gruß praktikus


----------



## Chräshe (18 Juli 2017)

Die Umsetzung vom geforderten ist das eine (wahrscheinlich erfüllt), aber willst du Ratten im Schrank?
Man kann sich auch kaputt sparen!


----------



## knorpe (7 Januar 2019)

da hätte ich auch noch einmal eine Frage.
welche Schutzart ist für einen Schaltschrank gefordert?
Unsere Schränke sind in einen eigenen, separaten Raum mit eigener Kühlung angebracht.

Kunde reklamiert jetzt das wir unsere Durchbrüche nach IP55 verschiessen müssen durch das Bodenblech.
Wäre ja normal kein Thema aber die Zuleitung besteht aus 3x5x240mm² die durch das Bodenblech kommen. Hier das Ganze dann Dicht zu bekommen bei den Biegeradius ist schwierig :?
Habe es mit Bürtsenleisten probiert - diese sind aber zu undicht.
Reicht es wenn ich einfach auf IP 20 den Schrank runter spezifiziere?

LG
knorpe


----------



## acid (7 Januar 2019)

Wie begründet denn dein Kunde diesen Wunsch? Hochwasserschutz?

Ich kenne so etwas von unseren Anlagen, diese stehen auch mal im Feuchtraum und müssen auch von unten dicht sein. Aber in einem Technikraum?
Wenn das vom Kunden bei Auftragsvergabe nicht explizit gefordert wurde, würde ich hier nochmal das Gespräch fordern.


----------



## knorpe (7 Januar 2019)

ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob es eine Norm gibt was benötigt wird.
das ist mir leider nicht ganz klar.


----------



## acid (7 Januar 2019)

Die erforderliche Schutzart richtet sich natürlich nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten... 
Wenn der Schrank täglich von allen Seiten mit dem Kärcher gereinigt wird, muss er dafür geeignet sein und die entsprechende Schutzart aufweisen. 

In einem Technikraum ist Staub/Mäuseschutz von unten meiner Meinung nach ausreichend.


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2019)

knorpe schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob es eine Norm gibt was benötigt wird.
> das ist mir leider nicht ganz klar.


Die Norm dürfte in etwa lauten: "muss für die auftretenden Umgebungsbedingungen geeignet sein" ...
Da IP55 i.d.R. eher höherwertiger als das Minimum ist, spricht hier erst mal nix dagegen, weil höherwertiger darf man immer.
Desweiteren stellt sich betreffs der Forderung dann die Frage, ob das so laut Pflichtenheft/Werksnorm etc. evtl. vorgegeben ist, auch dann ist das so (vertraglich) i.d.R. bindend.


----------



## knorpe (24 Januar 2019)

wer leider in der werksnorm und habe es jetzt in absprache gelöst... perfekt ist es nicht aber was solls..


----------

